# Great Shard!



## coldwater diver (Feb 26, 2018)

I was out walking the tidal flats in the rain in NH this past Sunday rather than be warm n comfy inside. I'm 
usually looking for marbles as they seem to work their way to the surface. I find all sorts of broken shards 
of ceramics and glass bottles, pipes etc. I have found some nice whole ones as well. I found this piece w the
 bottom up, I pulled on it and could tell it was not whole. Dark emerald green w a beautiful pontil. I saw 
Albany NY my thought it's another Townsends broken( I have found many, never a whole one). Then I see
 OD'S and XER on the other panel! I posted on FB and I am told its an unlisted variant of" Dr. JS Woods Elixer"
I am going to be looking for more of it this week. Here is a link for a known version that brought over 11 thousand in Hecklers auction
https://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/99/view/?lot=82


----------



## downeastdigger (Feb 26, 2018)

I of course had the privilege of seeing that shard in person this afternoon!   Yours is a much rarer bottle than that tombstone Woods!  Yours is almost square at the base, with vertical embossing !  It's 2018 and we're still finding new awesome bottles out there!  Now I'm really ready to go diving and digging!


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 26, 2018)

WOW, Real bummer it was not whole. I know the feeling, like when I pulled out a broken 1860's Newmans Indian Fruit Bitters from bottom of  Privy all busted up. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 26, 2018)

My goodness alive, what a broke!  I've got a picture of a whole one somewhere.  I'll throw it on here if I can find it tomorrow.  You never fail to wow us, Kev!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 27, 2018)

Here's that picture of all the known Wood's molds.  It amazes me that one proprietor could have that many bottles blown, with one mold being scarce and the rest being extremely rare, and all colored to boot!


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 27, 2018)

Wow-now that is a lineup!


----------



## midway49 (Feb 27, 2018)

So is Coldwater's example one of the 4?  His base looks square- #3 looks rectangular


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 27, 2018)

sandchip said:


> Here's that picture of all the known Wood's molds.  It amazes me that one proprietor could have that many bottles blown, with one mold being scarce and the rest being extremely rare, and all colored to boot!
> 
> View attachment 181685


Thank you for this photo Jim! They are all works of art. I hope you dont mind if I post this on a FB page called "Shards". I went back to where I found it and no luck finding more of it.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 27, 2018)

coldwater diver said:


> ...I hope you dont mind if I post this on a FB page called "Shards"...



Help yourself, brother.  I can't wait to see what you come up with next.  Just unreal!


----------



## riverdiver (Mar 7, 2018)

I too saw this shard about an hour after Bram did and was equally stunned. I went to the mud flats with Kevin and we gave it the old college try, no more shards but I did get two boots full of seawater.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 9, 2018)

riverdiver said:


> I too saw this shard about an hour after Bram did and was equally stunned. I went to the mud flats with Kevin and we gave it the old college try, no more shards but I did get two boots full of seawater.



I was praying you didn't fall over in the mud, 
because I would not have been able to stop laughing! I am sure many were watching from the comfort of their homes saying what are those two idiots doing? Good times!


----------



## riverdiver (Mar 15, 2018)

Only with you my friend Kevin, only with you!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 16, 2018)

Nice Kevin.
Amazing, early and rare. I be excited that it was somewhere where I could find it!


----------



## Atlas (Apr 13, 2018)

That shard is awesome...I cry when I think of all the shards I chucked when I was a kid. I've recently been going back to dumps (if I can still find) after 35 yrs) and looking for them


----------

